# [SOLVED] Connecting my computer with my HDTV.



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

So, my computer has a VGA output and my HDTV have a RCA YPbPr input. For some reason, I thought that RCA YPbPr and RCA RGB are compatible and interchangeable. I mean both have the red, green and blue jacks. So I bought this VGA to RCA RGB cable and when connected, it doesn't work. I just want to confirm that YPbPr and RGB are really not compatible before I go get a VGA to YPbPr cable.


----------



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Connecting my computer with my HDTV.*

Correct. The two are not directly compatable.

YPbPr is a "compressed" form of RGB. Y carries luminance, Pb carries difference between blue and luminance, and Pr carries difference between red and luminance.

I had a similar dilemna earlier, and bought a DVI to YPbPr adapter that works fine for me. Its only compatable with specific ATI cards though.

Hope this helps


----------

